# Draft Lottery Thread



## Locke (Jun 16, 2003)

NBA Draft Lottery: May 24 (Coverage at 8 p.m. ET, ESPN)

Let the Ping-Pong Balls Fall
The Atlanta Hawks, who finished the season with an NBA-low 13 victories, will have the most chances to land this year's No. 1 overall pick when the 2005 NBA Draft Lottery is held on Tuesday, May 24, 2005 (8 p.m. ET, ESPN). Five ties among teams finished the 2004-05 regular season with identical records were recently broken through random drawings to help determine the order of selection for NBA Draft 2005, which will be held Tuesday, June 28, at the Theater at Madison Square Garden in New York City.

<pre>
TEAM RECORD LOTTERY CHANCES (out of 1,000)
Atlanta 13-69 250
New Orleans 18-64 178
Charlotte 18-64 177
Utah 26-56 119
Portland 27-55 88
Milwaukee 30-52 63
Toronto 33-49 36
New York 33-49 35	
Golden State 34-48 14
LA Lakers 34-48 14
Orlando 36-46 8
LA Clippers 37-45 7
Cleveland (To CHA)	42-40 6
Minnesota 44-38 5
</pre>

--- Here's a little something to watch ---

:rofl:

http://espn.go.com/motion/splash.ht...ry=The Sports Guy&CMP=ILC-Motion_Friend_email


----------



## Ghiman (May 19, 2003)

*Re: Lottery night preview*

Slava Medvedenko and Magics last two slices of pizza! :rofl:


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

*Re: Lottery night preview*

LMAO :rofl: Holy crap.. Funny!~


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

*Re: Lottery night preview*

**** dude, two slices of pizza, screw that, you can have slava, im keeping the pizza


----------



## thekid (Apr 3, 2003)

*Re: Lottery night preview*

Look what pick we end up with. haha


----------



## Drk Element (Nov 10, 2004)

*Re: Lottery night preview*

lol, that was to funny. :starwars::woot::grinning:


----------



## cmd34 (Jul 17, 2002)

*Re: Lottery night preview*

It's funny because it's true....


----------



## Cap (Nov 5, 2003)

*Re: Lottery night preview*

I must be missing something, because that link doesn't lead you anywhere.


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

*Re: Lottery night preview*

Do you get a page that has the ESPN motion thing? Click on the pic of Josh Smith.


----------



## Locke (Jun 16, 2003)

*Re: Lottery night preview*



EHL said:


> I must be missing something, because that link doesn't lead you anywhere.


Maybe there's something you have to download and install.


----------



## Cap (Nov 5, 2003)

*Re: Lottery night preview*

Nevermind, I figured it out.

LMAO! Slava and two slices of pizza for the #1 pick! Isiah does it again!!! :laugh:


----------



## truth (Jul 16, 2002)

*Re: Lottery night preview*

I fail to see the humor :biggrin: 

Secondly,why would Zeke ever do that??.Our pizza is way better than yours


----------



## Kirk20 (Dec 13, 2004)

*Re: Lottery night preview*

:laugh::laugh:


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

*Re: Lottery night preview*

Updated the first post with the chances, etc.

Talk abotu the Draft Lottery in this thread.. tonight..

Go Jeannie Go!!


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

*Re: Lottery night preview*

Lakers hope to defy NBA Draft Lottery odds

The first thought for Lakers owner Jerry Buss was to find the biggest lottery winner in United States history. The second thought was to send professional poker player Daniel Negreanu, who drew a straight flush to eliminate Buss from a tournament in March.

With the Lakers in the NBA draft lottery for just the second time in their history, Buss joked with reporters about wanting to make a big splash. The problem was that league rules allow for only person directly associated with a team to serve as representative at tonight's lottery.

So the call went to Jeanie Buss, the owner's daughter and team's executive vice president of business operations, to sit on stage at the NBA Entertainment Studios in Secaucus, N.J., and bear witness to how the pingpong balls play out.

"It's not a position that you really want to be in," Jeanie Buss said. "We had a really disappointing year, we had a lot of bad luck. I'm hoping this is our chance to finally have some good luck go our way."

[More in URL]


----------



## Locke (Jun 16, 2003)

My thread's been hi-jacked!!!

JK, thanks B34C, you've made it a constructive thread.

I bet Jeanie still giggles even if hang on to the 10th pick. Will cry to daddy if we fall back. Will publicly ask Phil to marry her on national TV if we get a top 3.

:lucky: :lucky: :lucky:


----------



## Ghiman (May 19, 2003)

NBA Draft Lottery on ESPN @ 8pm. I'm assuming that is EST. 

I'll still be at work. Can someone please post an update. Thanks.


----------



## RP McMurphy (Jul 17, 2003)

Ghiman, they probably won't announce the actual order until close to 9:00 EST. The draft lottery is one of the most boring TV events of the year, they drag out for an hour what should take about a minute and a half.


----------



## GNG (Aug 17, 2002)

RP McMurphy said:


> Ghiman, they probably won't announce the actual order until close to 9:00 EST. The draft lottery is one of the most boring TV events of the year, they drag out for an hour what should take about a minute and a half.


I agree. I just tape it every year. There's no way I can justify sitting around for 60 minutes for someone to open 14 envelopes.


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

Don't they usually do it at halftime of whatever game is going down?


----------



## cmd34 (Jul 17, 2002)

They have their own show today. A half-hour special before the Spurs-Suns game.


----------



## Kirk20 (Dec 13, 2004)

cmd34 said:


> They have their own show today. A half-hour special before the Spurs-Suns game.


That should be very exciting... :laugh:


----------



## Locke (Jun 16, 2003)

Kirk20 said:


> That should be very exciting... :laugh:


Ha, yeah only if your favorite team lucks out. If they don't you'll be asking yourself why you even bothered to watch.


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

Jeannie was just on ESPN and said that they havent even offered Phil a contract rolleyes .. LoL.. She also showed a rock that Phil gave her for Good luck :clap:


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

She was just on ESPNEWS..

Phil - No offer made, Gave her a rock for good luck tonight.

Draft - Hope to have a coach in place by the NBA Draft.

Lakers - Will be successful once again. 

Past Season - Wasnt what they planned. Unusual, dissapointment, a lot of bad breaks, head coach stepping down didnt make it easy on the team, tough all around. Players did the best they could under circumstances. Hope she's not there in the same place next year.

Shaq/Kobe decision - Remember it wasnt a choice between Shaq/Kobe it was because Shaq DEMANDED a trade. That's what they did what they did. Kobe was a Free agent, it was his choice if he was gonna come back. Very happy Kobe came back.

(Typed as fast as i could)


----------



## Drk Element (Nov 10, 2004)

Locke said:


> Ha, yeah only if your favorite team lucks out. If they don't you'll be asking yourself why you even bothered to watch.


hehehe, poor bored souls.


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

So ya'll ready? 

For some reason I dont feel good.. For some reason I think we fall to 12.. Ahhhh!!!


----------



## SoCalfan21 (Jul 19, 2004)

Locke said:


> Ha, yeah only if your favorite team lucks out. If they don't you'll be asking yourself why you even bothered to watch.


yeah really


----------



## Kneejoh (Dec 21, 2004)

I'm feeling optimistic - #3


----------



## SoCalfan21 (Jul 19, 2004)

wait wait wait we can get a worse pick than 10th?????

i thought u can only get what place u finished or better


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

I'm not :laugh:


----------



## thekid (Apr 3, 2003)

SoCalfan21 said:


> wait wait wait we can get a worse pick than 10th?????
> 
> i thought u can only get what place u finished or better


If the 11th, 12th, or 13th spot gets a top 3 spot, everybody moves down a slot.


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

With the 14th pick.. MIN


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

13th Pick.. Charlotte


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

12th - Clippers


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

11th - Magic
10th - Lakers


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

Booooooo!!!


----------



## SoCalfan21 (Jul 19, 2004)

**** that what a waist of my ****in time


----------



## Ghiman (May 19, 2003)

As predicted...


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

I'm fine with 10...I knew we wouldn't get higher than that.


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

The BUCKS #1.. :laugh:


----------



## Drk Element (Nov 10, 2004)

haha, you got screwed hotlanta


----------



## Tyrellaphonte (Feb 21, 2004)

****.... atlanta didnt even get #1? bad day for my teams lol


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

#10 Pick, just as expected. I'm predicting the first 10 picks to go...

Milwaukee: Marvin Williams
Atlanta: Chris Paul
Portland: Andrew Bogut
New Orleans: Gerald Green
Charlotte: Martynas Andriuskevicius
Utah: Deron Williams
Toronto: Martell Webster
New York: Fran Vazquez
Golden State: Chris Taft
LA Lakers: Raymond Felton


----------



## Locke (Jun 16, 2003)

Man, I feel sorry for Atlanta. They only won 13 games and couldn't even manage to get the first pick.

For us, ah well, it's what I expected, at least we didn't move backwards.


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

Lol woulda sucked to move backwards!!


----------



## Lynx (Mar 6, 2004)

Damian Necronamous said:


> LA Lakers: Raymond Felton


:gopray:


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

:hurl:


Damian Necronamous said:


> LA Lakers: Raymond Felton


----------



## mediocre man (Feb 24, 2004)

Damian Necronamous said:


> #10 Pick, just as expected. I'm predicting the first 10 picks to go...
> 
> Milwaukee: Marvin Williams
> Atlanta: Chris Paul
> ...




I can't imagine Bogut slipping to 3rd. Atlanta needs a center badly, and unless you consider Gadzurich (sp?) a starting center then so does Milwaukee.


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

Lakers Will Pick 10th
There were no surprises for the Lakers on Monday. They had the 10th-best chance at selecting No. 1 overall and 10th is where they will pick at the 2005 NBA Draft in New York on June 28. Los Angeles had a 1.4 percent chance of landing the top choice. 









Jeanie Buss and the Lakers pick 10th.


----------



## Kirk20 (Dec 13, 2004)

Poor Atlanta ... they NEEDED the #1 pick


----------



## Ghiman (May 19, 2003)

Brian34Cook said:


> :hurl:


What the heck is Jeanie Buss holding...Phil Jackson's...never mind :angel:


----------



## Locke (Jun 16, 2003)

Ghiman said:


> What the heck is Jeanie Buss holding...Phil Jackson's...never mind :angel:


:rofl:

That was pretty pathetic of Jeanie to start airing her personal dirty laundry like that. How desperate can she be?

Well I guess the whole Lakers organization is desperate at this point.


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

Tell me about it.. Desperate time's call for desperate things :rofl:


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

Damian Necronamous said:


> #10 Pick, just as expected. I'm predicting the first 10 picks to go...
> 
> Milwaukee: Marvin Williams
> Atlanta: Chris Paul
> ...


 I doubt Toronto takes anything other than a PG. Stranger things have happened though.


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

mediocre man said:


> I can't imagine Bogut slipping to 3rd. Atlanta needs a center badly, and unless you consider Gadzurich (sp?) a starting center then so does Milwaukee.


 I can see Atlanta passing on a big man. I expect them to really overpay for either Chandler, Curry, Dalembert, or Kwame. Probably a combination of the four.


----------

